# 12 String, OR Chorus Pedal?



## Ninjahat (Dec 26, 2011)

So, just wondering here, Is there any noticeible difference in sound between a 12 and a chorus pedal? Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 26, 2011)

Most definitely. 

Though a 12 string sounds similar to a chorus effect, a 6 string into a chorus pedal will not sound like a 12 string.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 26, 2011)

Although you've already gotten the main answer ("Yes!"), let me expand just a bit.

A 12-string has six double-strung courses (a course is a set of string tuned to the same note). Two of those courses, the high E4 and high B3, have the strings tuned to the same octave. The lower four courses have the second string tuned to an octave above the normal guitar note. So, you get the chorusing on the top two courses, and chorusing and octaving on the bottom four courses. 

Going further, the middle two courses have strings (G4 and D4) which are higher than the note pair at the top (B3 and E4), so there is overlap in the pitches and more chorusing.

The same is true with the lowest two courses, with octave strings which are higher (E3 and A3) than the next pair's lower string pitches (D3 and G3). So, even more chorusing. 

All of this leads to a jangle which can't be gotten out of a pedal. Some try by using chorusing and some octaving, but the interaction is too complicated to simulate. 

I do love 12-string. I own a Rainsong, two Hohner Eclipse models, and a Jay Turser JT-Hawk (which does the Rickenbacher sound surprisingly well, leading to me buying it instantly upon trying it used in a music store). 

If you're looking for the sound, only one thing will get you there. You might not use it all the time, but it's the only thing which can get that unique tone.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2011)

They both have very different sounds. Octave/chorus pedals can get a cool sounds similar to what Cky do, but it lacks that 'jangle' as Explorer put it which ultimately makes me prefer my electric 12 string.


----------



## Ninjahat (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers Guys! I just had an idea to incorperate some 12 string acoustic into My music, and wondered if I should just go Chorus all the way, or 12 string in Recording environment, and Chorus live! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 27, 2011)

Not to say that you should be "that guy" with a thousand different guitars on stage, but a 12-string can really make things move.

Here are some songs which I love playing live. 






Some songs which didn't originate on 12-string are awesome when played on one. I've played Sammy Hagar on 12, and Judas Priest's "Another Thing Coming" sounds massive when you're holding that pedal tone tone and risng in the chords. 

I love my 8-strings, but my 12-string can sound delicate, mystical, or as unstoppable as a goddamn freight train. It's the most inspiring instrument I own.

----

Anyway, I'd suggest considering playing one live. People love it.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Dec 27, 2011)

There's no comparison, owning a 12 string acoustic myself. A chorus pedal can add some depth or some sparkle to a guitar, but it is nothing like a 12 string. Don't know where you got the idea that a chorus pedal is meant to simulate the sound of a 12 string..

So if you had the idea to incorporate some 12 string into your music, you're going to have to get your hands on one


----------

